# UK Driver Nabbed at 135mph Attempting 1000 Miles in 24 Hours



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The UK’s Daily Record is reporting that a driver of an Audi A6 4.2 was caught clocked at 135mph over a 13-mile persuit on the country’s A9 expressway. When he was finally caught, 33-year old Anthony Franklin explained that he was a fleet test driver and had been ordered by his bosses to drive the car 1,000 miles in a day. 
* Full Story *


----------



## false_vapor (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: UK Driver Nabbed at 135mph Attempting 1000 Miles in 24 Hours ([email protected])*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I knew I shoulda bought that A6 4.2...


----------



## Accept2 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re:*

Wouldnt it suck to own a 4.2 and get a 2 year driving ban, and then have to look at it sitting in the drive away...............Doing absolutely nothing................


----------

